# Post your personal list of world cities



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Those world cities are very controversial, so post your own.

*Cities may be sort by the following levels of importance:*

A. ALPHA WORLD CITIES (full service world cities)

B. BETA WORLD CITIES (major world cities)

C. GAMMA WORLD CITIES (minor world cities)

D. EVIDENCE OF WORLD CITY FORMATION


You can also make subdivisions. 
E.g.: 
A. ALPHA WORLD CITIES (full service world cities)
-London, New York, Tokyo, Paris
-Hong Kong, Chicago, Frankfurt, Los Angeles


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

The list according to Wikipedia;



> *A. Alpha World Cities*
> _12 points_ - London, New York, Paris, Tokyo
> _10 points_ - Chicago, Frankfurt, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Milan, Singapore
> 
> ...


I strongly disagree with this list. Cities like Rotterdam, Antwerp, Cape Town, Vancouver and many other cities don't deserve to be so low.

Here's another list made by P.J. Taylor from 2004



> *Global Cities*
> 
> *Allround worldcities*
> _1. Well known_ - London, New York
> ...


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Frankfurt is a small city. There's no way it should be ranked above monsters like Mexico City and Sao Paulo. 

And forget population; I'm talking about wealth. The Mexico City economy is many times larger than the Frankfurt economy.

Just scanning the list, I would also rank Milan and Chicago a little lower, and Washington DC, Madrid and Bogota a little higher.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This thread is probably headed for closure. These types of threads generally result in City vs City squabbling.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

These threads are toxic. I don't understand why SF is higher than Philadelphia but I really don't care. At the end of the day, it is what I think that matters.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

These thread is pathetic. hno:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

Done to death this topic is.

No C vs. C!

:lock:


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

Alpha: Metropolis, Gotham City

Beta: General City

Gamma: Springfield


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

San Francisco is more important than Los Angeles....


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It`s nice to have these threads once in a while. It lets people release their frustration and anger.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I vote for closing* :lock:

...i'm just waiting for someone that will criticize Caracas for being in the Gamma category... :sleepy:


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

There's no way Caracas should be a Gamma World City!


----------



## Cornelious (Sep 5, 2008)

The rankings are correct according to the methodology used in each study.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

icracked said:


> San Francisco is more important than Los Angeles....



how cute.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I have never heard of the city "Wenen" (on the first list), where is it?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

10ROT said:


> I have never heard of the city "Wenen" (on the first list), where is it?



thats Wien /Vienna.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> how cute.


and thus the CvC talk starts...

LA is important because of its economic power, etc etc

But I'd say SF is more innovative as a whole, but LA's sheer size and established economy makes it impossible for SF to be more important on a global scale


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

crawford said:


> Frankfurt is a small city. There's no way it should be ranked above monsters like Mexico City and Sao Paulo.
> 
> And forget population; I'm talking about wealth. The Mexico City economy is many times larger than the Frankfurt economy.
> 
> Just scanning the list, I would also rank Milan and Chicago a little lower, and Washington DC, Madrid and Bogota a little higher.


You should first provide data. And then you should realize that it's not just the GDP that is measured there, most probably that's not even considered because it depends on how you define the city limits, usually economic criterias take into account the number of large multinational HQ, volume exchanged in the local stock market etc. That's why a large poor city with a large GDP cannot be considered a world city. 

I personally very much agree with the wikipedia list, even if my home city is just a gamma city with few points... so what? it doesn't make her less special or beautiful


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Hebrewtext said:


> thats Wien /Vienna.


Yeah, it's from the Dutch wikipedia so. I translated a few cities, not all.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

crawford said:


> Frankfurt is a small city. There's no way it should be ranked above monsters like Mexico City and Sao Paulo.
> 
> And forget population; I'm talking about wealth. The Mexico City economy is many times larger than the Frankfurt economy.
> 
> Just scanning the list, I would also rank Milan and Chicago a little lower, and Washington DC, Madrid and Bogota a little higher.


Frankfurt has 3.5 million inhabitants in the metro area. Germany has a GDP/head 4 times higher than mexico, so Frankfurt has economic strength like a 14 million-city in mexico. Mexico city has 22 million in the metro area, so mexico city has only slightly more economic power than frankfurt.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451910

:|


----------

